# Chewing dilemma



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

As I posted recently, I called up Merrick and they confirmed that bully sticks and flossies are both made out of bull pizzles (penis :smheat: )

I just can't get myself to constantly let Leah chew on a penis (sorry to sound so graphic) especially when she is a huge kisser!!

Sounds like rawhide is not good because of digestion issues.. 

I tried giving Leah lamb's ears but she's not too crazy about those. 

Knowing all of this, should I just close my eyes and let her continue eating the flossies? But what's to say that penises are more digestible? :HistericalSmiley: 

In all seriousness though, I'd apperciate some thoughtful responses. Thanks!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

If she likes chewing flossies then just give her a doggie breath mint before giving her kisses :HistericalSmiley: 

There are LOTS of dental chews out there...Greenies, Nyla bones, etc. Just browse the isle at any pet supply store!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

It's true, Leah is a huugeeee kisser. :wub: :wub: :wub: Don't let her chew on Flossie...I want kisses too. :smootch:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (princessre @ Aug 17 2009, 12:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818813


> It's true, Leah is a huugeeee kisser. :wub: :wub: :wub: Don't let her chew on Flossie...I want kisses too. :smootch:[/B]


LOL Sophia!!! 

PS.....CeeCee and Rain don't get flossies either!!!!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I give Gigi flossies, I just try and ignore what it's really made of. I give it to her as a treat when I want a break from watching her every second, making sure doesn't get into anything(she's a very busy girl! lol) She can stay in one spot quietly chewing on that thing *forever* if I'd let her. And absolutely no kisses after chewing on one, and I always make sure she drinks some water after chewing on one, to rinse her mouth out. 

And if you think about, dog put everything in there mouths, roll around on stinky dirty stuff, and lick everything, including there butts! But yet, their mouths are still scientifically proven to be cleaner than humans'. (and some even eat poo! :yucky: ) So I say hey, what's the heck, they're dogs and she lovess it sooo much! 

Rawhide and flossies can choke them if little pieces come off so never leave it with them unattended.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

LOL Brianna! That's true of dogs, but my "dog" (and I'm sure your "dog") does not roll around on dirty stuff, lick their butts...etc!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (princessre @ Aug 18 2009, 09:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819130


> LOL Brianna! That's true of dogs, but my "dog" (and I'm sure your "dog") does not roll around on dirty stuff, lick their butts...etc![/B]


LOL True....


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (caoxueer1r @ Aug 24 2009, 09:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=821805


> My 15-year-old is disinclined to work for her GCSEs, saying her time is better spent preening herself in preparation for assignations with her delightful, diligent, privately educated, moneyed boyfriend. She insists the money spent on nail-painting, hair-colouring and the like is an investment and will be more than repaid when he marries her. Is she deluding herself?
> a
> A curious mother
> 
> ...



Wow!! You sure have had a lot to say today, at 9:41PM, with your FIVE off topic babble posts. I've notified Sher.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

WTF??

But, back to topic - I follow the 5 second rule. That goes for flossies, licking her 'you know what', whatever. I give 5 seconds before I kiss, lol.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Aug 24 2009, 08:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=821810


> QUOTE (caoxueer1r @ Aug 24 2009, 09:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=821805





> My 15-year-old is disinclined to work for her GCSEs, saying her time is better spent preening herself in preparation for assignations with her delightful, diligent, privately educated, moneyed boyfriend. She insists the money spent on nail-painting, hair-colouring and the like is an investment and will be more than repaid when he marries her. Is she deluding herself?
> a
> A curious mother
> 
> ...



Wow!! You sure have had a lot to say today, at 9:41PM, with your FIVE off topic babble posts. I've notified Sher.
[/B][/QUOTE]


 I thought I stumbled into let's talk quantum physics for a minute.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

As for bully sticks....I can't bring myself to let Cosy chew them either, although they are a better alternative than
Greenies or raw hide. I know they're probably sterile (no pun intended) but it's the thought that counts.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Aug 25 2009, 10:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=821819


> As for bully sticks....I can't bring myself to let Cosy chew them either, although they are a better alternative than
> Greenies or raw hide. I know they're probably sterile (no pun intended) but it's the thought that counts. [/B]


lol! I agree with you. the thought gets in my head now. But I haven't even seen them here yet.


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

Well to make matters worse, the smell is horrifying :smheat:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Cow hooves are a decent alternative for chewing. Also mine *love *"Antlerz".

With both of these, there isn't very much that they can eat off and digest, so all you need is one. You can boil them if they get gross and once cooled, start over.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (ckim111 @ Aug 24 2009, 11:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=821861


> Well to make matters worse, the smell is horrifying :smheat:[/B]


I'll say it again for the 100th time ....there are ODORLESS bully sticks. I have recommended Merrick brand--they don't smell. Also make "free range" onces that are odorless. Again, I mentioned to stay away from Red Barn brand or anything from a chain pet store like Petco/Petsmart--they are not as good quality, smell, etc.


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (ckim111 @ Aug 17 2009, 11:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818778


> I called up Merrick and they confirmed that bully sticks and flossies are both made out of bull pizzles (penis :smheat: )
> I just can't get myself to constantly let Leah chew on a penis !!
> In all seriousness though, I'd apperciate some thoughtful responses. Thanks![/B]


Seriously?

My opinion:
Just give 'em to her. Call 'em whatever you want to make you feel better. She loves 'em... give 'em to her.


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

QUOTE (camfan @ Aug 25 2009, 09:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=821928


> QUOTE (ckim111 @ Aug 24 2009, 11:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=821861





> Well to make matters worse, the smell is horrifying :smheat:[/B]


I'll say it again for the 100th time ....there are ODORLESS bully sticks. I have recommended Merrick brand--they don't smell. Also make "free range" onces that are odorless. Again, I mentioned to stay away from Red Barn brand or anything from a chain pet store like Petco/Petsmart--they are not as good quality, smell, etc.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Ok maybe I have a really sensitive nose, but I have bought Merrick bully sticks and trust me these are not odorless. In fact, I actually smelled most of the ones that they kept in the barrel and picked out the least smelliest one. The smell is so bad it even seeps through the plastic cover for them! I really can't bear to go near Leah's mouth if she's had one of these.

Btw, I have only purchased Merrick brand and bully sticks, flossies all have this putrid fishy smell. I have bought them from all different specialty shops throughout nyc and nj also. Who knows.. maybe it's a ny, nj thing? :yucky:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (ckim111 @ Aug 25 2009, 10:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=821942


> QUOTE (camfan @ Aug 25 2009, 09:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=821928





> QUOTE (ckim111 @ Aug 24 2009, 11:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=821861





> Well to make matters worse, the smell is horrifying :smheat:[/B]


I'll say it again for the 100th time ....there are ODORLESS bully sticks. I have recommended Merrick brand--they don't smell. Also make "free range" onces that are odorless. Again, I mentioned to stay away from Red Barn brand or anything from a chain pet store like Petco/Petsmart--they are not as good quality, smell, etc.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Ok maybe I have a really sensitive nose, [/B][/QUOTE]

I think I have to agree with that. I also have a very sensitive sense of smell and am really grossed out by the strong smelling ones (i.e. Red Barn). I don't want them in my house. If you compare Merrick to Red Barn, there is no comparison. 

Try a Nylabone


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I've been buying the Moo brand bully sticks. http://www.k9cuisine.com/p-245-free-range-...lly-sticks.aspx I agree with Pam,don't buy the RedBarn bullysticks, they smell horrible. I would not recommend them at all. I know what bullysticks are made of(yuk),but Boo & Hannah love them & they needed something safe & longlasting to chew on. We're happy with the Moo brand so far. I've not noticed any bad smell,but I do brush their teeth soon afterward,just so I will feel better about it.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Aug 24 2009, 08:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=821865


> Cow hooves are a decent alternative for chewing. Also mine *love *"Antlerz".
> 
> With both of these, there isn't very much that they can eat off and digest, so all you need is one. You can boil them if they get gross and once cooled, start over. [/B]


I forgot to mention that the cow hooves do have a slight smell but the ANTLERZ do not smell at all. They are super safe and fall off of the deers naturally.


----------

